# Making Lump Charcoal



## geob (Apr 2, 2008)

Instead of using the burn barrel for a heat sourse with a smaller barrer inside. Has anyone ever heard of using a propane burner for the heat sourse?  That way you would only need one smaller barrel for the lump.

geob


----------



## invader q (Apr 2, 2008)

From my experience with making charcoal, containing your heat source around the barrel that holds the wood is important.  

Jeff


----------



## navionjim (Apr 2, 2008)

Look on some of the Pyro sites like Skylighter.com. Go to the news archives. Yes many people make charcoal in a "paint can" retort over a Cajun Cooker propane burner.
Jimbo


----------



## geob (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.  That is what I was hoping for.

geob


----------

